# Winter Wonderland (for repair shops)



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MSN video

I can't believe people would be trying to drive in this. At least get some chains on those tires! The driver of the first SUV is an absolute maniac....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Lesson learned... Don't drive when the weather is bad!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You just have to wonder about some people. What on earth were they thinking?! With weather like that I would stay home and have a fire in the wood burning stove.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> The driver of the first SUV is an absolute maniac....


*Great definition of a driver of a SUV.* In my area, I refer to them as hockey pucks on ice. I see more of those in ditches during bad winter weather than Honda Civics or compact cars any day!

I personally think that SUV's should have to pay double the gas prices at the pump. Regardless of whether they are a Democrat, Republican or European watching their great society slither down the tube to the slime of the heathen. (Okay, I am just trying to see which 'person' flies off the handle first! Let's all watch! Ha, ha, ha.) Just don't **** with my aquatic plants or fish. Everything else is fair game. Ha, ha, ha. 6:09am What a sick mind.....


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

People cannot adjust their driving to weather conditions. Why I don't know. Just idiots, plain and simple.

Down pouring rain? They don't slow down.

Slick roads? They don't slow down, still try to stop short, and take corners like they have autocross tires on a hot day.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Holy crud, is this for real? Definitely will rent/purchase some snow chains on my next trip to the mountains. Very scary.

-John N.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes this is real but at some point there is nothing you can do, There was nothing but ice under that tiny bit of snow, heck even fire engines, and tow trucks would be sliding in that very very badly. Interesting, but none the less, if i knew there was an ice storm, i'd be sitting at home on APC.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Jimbo does kind of make a good point. On my regular 120 miles trips back to my parents it isn't uncommon to see one or two SUV's in a ditch. Not because they ran out of gas but because they lost control. I try not to laugh but can't help it sometimes. Of course they blame it on the tires or SUV, not their inability to control their lead foot. I understand ditching a car does happen even to the best. But there comes a point when accidents turn into a trend.

Same with Dodge SRT-4's. Yeah it's a Neon but man....these kids can't drive! Anything over 180whp you should have to take an extra course in driving. Let the clutch out too quickly around a corner and you're sliding. Rather fun but dangerous. High performance cara, low performance driver.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I was shocked years ago when I had to drive 3 hours a day from Vermont to North Troy. I had a little Honda Civic. I wanted an SUV so badly. There was a huge snow storm. It took me 5-6 hours to get home in that little tiny car with the stick shift. I was stunned when every SUV that passed by me was in a ditch by the time I got to the NY border & I-87. I would not have believed it if I had not seen it myself. After that, I would keep my eyes on them while on the road. They start to swerve in traffic, and they don't slow down. They look beautiful. But I let them have the entire road. 

If anyone here has one, please drive carefully in bad weather. We want you around on APC for a long time. :smile:


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Erica wants a SUV. I at least talked her down from a Grand Cherokee to a couple of the smaller ones. Still safe but just not so big that if it gets out of hand she isn't able to correct it. 

Ever driven one of those huge Escalades? Now those are a trip.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Last year after a big snowstorm, and I was out of town, so I hit the turnpike and was behind a caravan of SUVs and pickups. Annoyed, I tried to pass, in my Cavalier, but not fast enough, and was running out of road, so gave a gentle turn and started to slide~ hehe. A little gas and the tires hit pavement and stopped sliding sideways. Luckily the trucks all slowed down as I started turning again. A little more brake applied and somehow I ended up by the side of the turnpike, facing forward, next to the guardrail with no damage, except pride in having an embarrassing story.

Always enjoyed driving small cars in snow! but not ice. totally different scarey experience!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I think sometimes folks leave their brains home when they get behind a wheel. Burks, you're right about people not slowing down when the weather turns bad. I don't know how many times I've been on the interstate in blinding rainstorms and folks are either sitting on my tail, or zooming past me when you can't seem more than a car length in front of you.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Well Bert we had a bad rain storm in August when I was coming home to visit my parents. It got so bad I pulled off into a rest area because not only were the roads dangerous but the people were still doing 75+, including semi's. Yeah I wanted to get home before midnight but was it worth my life? Heck no. Those people can go ahead and get to their destination 5 minutes before me for all I care. Then again, people always ride your butt and then honk because you are only doing 15 over the speed limit instead of 25.

The Grim Reaper is always watching and waiting.....


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

There should be a flashing neon sign on the driver side visor of all four wheel drive SUV's. "This 4X4 SUV may go better but it won't stop any faster! Pay attention to the road conditions."
Vic


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, I have to chime in with my stupid driving in VT, stories; there are two.

The first involves a subaru on I91. We are driving along, slowly in an escort in not so nice winter storm conditions, when a subaru whips past use at full speed. Up over the next hill they disappear. As we crest the hill we see said subaru starting to pull out of the ditch, they kindly wait for us to pass before pulling completely back onto the road. A mile or so later, they whiz by us again. A few miles later we pass them as they are pulling out of the ditch again. Will these people never learn? No, a few miles later they pass us again. And guess what a few miles later we see them pulling out of the ditch again. They have finally learned they never pass us again, and we see them following a mile or so behind us until we pull of the interstate. 

The second story involves a volvo and a semi-truck. On roads that are not great but not horrible we are again driving along in our escort, when we come upon the worlds slowest moving car with four good wheels, they are moving like 5mph up a mountain. Needless to say there are tons of cars stacked up behind this speed demon as there is a sky resort at the top of the mountain. Well we as we are progressing up the hill,several people have attempted to use the second lane to pass, and given up. Unfortunately for the semi behind us he can not maintain this slow speed and not loose traction, should he be on the rode? Probably not! So the semi pulls into the left lane and starts passing everybody. Well all of a sudden the truck is moving faster laterally to the right than forward. Thus, we have cars trying to discover new lanes of travel that do not involve being behind a slow moving volvo and a sideways moving semi. Thankfully, I think everyone managed to get out of the trucks way. The truck ended up jackknifed but no one was hurt. 

Both of these instances occurred in a state that prides itself on the amount of snow it gets. 

BTW, the driver of the SVU in the video showed some serious lack of thought when he accelerated after his first mishap. Those were definitely some dangerous streets that day.


----------

